# catch can?



## RJ_05GTO (Jul 6, 2008)

Does anyone know where i can get a pcv catch can for my 05 gto? Im experiencing some oil loss. I just put a half a quart in it after about ~1000-1500 miles since my last oil change. It has about 31,500mi on it. I personally have put about 3500 miles on it since i bought it 6 months ago. It is not leaking or smoking. It is an auto and I dont exactly baby it when i drive it. It sees wide open throttle at least twice everytime I drive it. Im thinking I should see how much is being sucked into the intake because I heard that these engines will do this. Any info?


----------



## PAULCAPASSO (Dec 25, 2007)

LS2 engines have a normal oil consumption rate. If all it's comsuming is a 1/2 quart in 1000-1500 Miles and driving it hard, I'd think your doin ok. Others complain about 1 qt at 1000k. There is GM tech bulleten's on this.. I have seen it but cant find it. It all depends how you drive it apparently.


----------



## Ram Air IV (Jul 30, 2007)

Great product and service here:
Billet Prototypes : Billet LSx Oil Catch Can

Instructions here:
Install a Billet Prototypes Oil Catch Can

Good luck.


----------



## RJ_05GTO (Jul 6, 2008)

yea... Ive heared people complaining about oil consumption before with these engines and i also read how they suck oil from the pcv into the intake. I might try one of these catch cans to see which way the oil is going. Thanks for the info guys!


----------



## REDGTO89 (Jul 19, 2008)

i was contemplating on getting one are they worth it? i only go to the track 2 to 4 times a year?


----------



## svede1212 (Nov 1, 2005)

they are worth it in the sense that with the "re-breathing" of blow-by from the crankcase some oil from the vapor gets pumped thru the intake and back into the cylinders. it coats the inside of the intake manifold and gunks up the cylinders with carbon degrading performance. i had one but ended up doing away with the re-breathing all together and just vented it out with tubes and a breather on the oil filler. that guarantees zero oil ingestion


----------



## GM4life (Mar 18, 2007)

REDGTO89 said:


> i was contemplating on getting one are they worth it? i only go to the track 2 to 4 times a year?


They are worth it, I get about an ounce in my E&E catch can between my 5000mile oil changes. They greatly reduce the amount of oil in your intake. I had my TB off before and after the catch can and its nite and day. You can vent the crankcase too it has been done for years.


----------

